# Mitsubishi ws-55511 having issues



## rdjudd (Aug 27, 2009)

My mitsubishi is having issues I have replaced the convergence chip a couple of times and it has run great. about two months ago it started shutting off on its own and periodically it would lock out the green light flashing rapidly it normally goes off after one minute when it boots. the other day it did it again but this time I cant get it to reset I have even tried resetting it via the button in the pin hole on the front but nothing. anyone have an idea of what I should do next I am stuck it has been a very nice TV I hope I can get it repaired.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Green flashing that never stops is a boot failure. Bad caps in the DM are common, but it can also be other issues there that can require more troubleshooting. If the caps don't fix it or you can't change them yourself, contact a professional. Look at the link in my signature.


----------



## rdjudd (Aug 27, 2009)

would you know which caps to look at and could it be possibly a voltage issue I have been having issues with it shutting off for no reason and we have had issues with power surges in the house burning out other Items AC Fridge Ect I am an experienced tech it has just been more on the motor control and robotics side


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The caps in the DM are pretty obvious when they go bad usually. I do not recall the numbers but you can probably find them with a little searching. There is much discussion of this problem. If it is not caps it can be several other things, but they generally require some troubleshooting.


----------

